# Lily's leg problem



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well we made it to the beach, pups did great on their 2 1/2 drive down. We did have trouble getting into the filthy house,as the cleaning service never showed, and the cable guy never showed - so tonight I finally got online. 

Lily got here & seemed very happy. After about an hour or so, she started limping. Her back right leg seems to be having a problem. When you manipulate the leg, she seems to have NO discomfort, does not growl , and does not pull away. But she does limp, and at times will only walk on three legs. Today she seems to be limiting herself on the stairs as we have 3 floorsand she is staying on the kitchen, family room floor. We took her for a walk, she limped at first, then walked fine, then limped again when we got home, but not on the walk. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what the problem might be? Or what we can do for her? I have tried to carry her tubby butt up the stairs to keep pressure off the leg, but we cannot figure out if she is just uncomfortable or really has a problem. We also checked the pads of her foot, thinking that maybe she got a thorn in her pad or something, but nothing!!:frusty: 

Any ideas?? Does anyone ever give their pups tylenol, advil or aspirin?? I plan on emailing my friend at the vets by tomorrow if she is still having problems, but figured with so many of you might have some insight. 

Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

foxtail??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Laurie so sorry to hear the bad start to your vacation.

I hope Lily is doing o.k., it kind of sounds like something that happened to my neighbors dog, she jumped of the couch one night and then started limping the next day. So off to the vets they went to find out she just had a sprained muscle. The vet just told them to exercise it to keep the muscle as loose as possible. She would act the same way, on a walk limp at first then be fine. But then after getting home and relaxing it would tighten up again and she would start limping around. I hope thats all it is with Lily. I think I did hear you can give asprin but I never have had to so would not know how much to give. I would still e-mail or call your friend at the vets tomorrow, it wont be bad to get a professional opinion.

I hope everything turns out O.K. and you enjoy your time at the beach. Make sure you get some water pictures of the kids for Marj's July photo challenge.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie,
I have a friend who her havanese does this but she had leggs perthesis (sp?) and had surgery but when she walks too much she lifts the one leg. That is usually when she has to carry her. She gives her medication and some pain medication on occasion. Is she doing this all the time or just every once in awhile?

One of my friend's her beagle cut his paw pad on the inside and she didn't see it and it ended up getting infected so he would lift up his back leg.

Sorry I couldn't be of any more help. I would see what you could give her over the counter until you can get back for a vet visit.

Amanda


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee went on a RLH on his leash once, ended up on his belly with a little wimper, got up and limped for the next day and 1/2. I kept an eye on him. Nothing bothered him when I touched his leg, he just limped. 

I think he just hurt a muscle and worked it out by himself. 

I hope everything is ok with Lily!!! Have a great vacation!

What beach do you go to?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie, I hope Lily gets better soon - I hope you find out what it is for certain. Big hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope when you get up tomorrow, Lily is better. :grouphug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

I keep doggie asperine around the house at all times, you can buy it at most pet supply stores. I hope Lily is feeling better.


----------



## chrismom (Jun 22, 2007)

If she continues to do that I'd concider a luxating patella more than anything. The most common cause of small breeds walking on three legs like that is a patella problem. Not all vets are good at manipulating patellas well. My regular vet is a great vet, but just not too good at checking patellas, so we go to a different vet for that. If she ever limps on three legs, and then does like a hop or skip when she wants to speed up, then things are ok, then it is likely to be patellas. SOmetimes if they skip like that it will fix itself. If it is a patella problem, inform the breeder, and do not breed her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all, Lily is not better but no worse today. Same old same old. I believe it is probably the luxating patella as I was told that she had a slight problem when she was a pup. Actually all three of mine have it but have never had any problem with it. It is strange as she does fine at times, and others she is limping. I am going to try to bath her today to try and see if there is any swelling compared to the other leg. Thanks for your input, I will try to keep you guys advised. 
Laurie


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I would agree with the luxating patella...but I would find out for sure. We gave asprine in the old days before they new what it did to many dogs stomaches. It can cause ulcers...now with new technogology their is now medications made for animals. You can get them at your vet. If it is her knee it should go away in a few days if not is a few hours.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, I heard absolutely NO Tylenol or Advil or Asprin !!!!! I know tylenol is poisoness to dogs. I am so sorry to hear about Lily. Cash just was running like hell last week and stopped and yelped and then lied on his back holding his front paw up to me whinning- he limped when he tried to walk- but was fine when I touched his leg--- but off to the vet I went and two x-rays later it was a sprained ankle. She gave me an anti-infamitory for 4 days- and told me only leash walks for a while- well, Cash still being a puppy the No Jumping around stage only lasted for about 2 days-- but he seems fine. Maybe your vet could call in a prescription to a Vet at the beach for you. I hope she feels better and gets to enjoy her beach vacation.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

Sorry to hear that Lily is still limping. I would check out the pet food supply store and see if they have doggie asperine. It really works well for aches and pains.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurie,

Sorry to hear about Lily's leg problem. Be sure and call your vet and see if maybe you can give her something, because she will probably be more active on the vacation.

We just came back from the beach and I thought we were going to have a problem with Casper, at one of the rest stops on the way he pooed like a 1/2 cup of what looked like mustard!uke: and I thought oh great, but it got better. 

Soo hopefully Lily's leg will get better too.

Lots of hugs from me and Casper :grouphug: 

We had an 8 hour drive to get to the beach:jaw:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I sure Lily is doing better soon! It sure does sound like it could be her patella. Big hugs to you and Lily both! Let us know if you find out more.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynnk I bet that your problem with Casper was just that he drank too much salt water. Hope he is better.
Lily's let seems bit better today, but we did not take her for a walk all day, she just stayed on the leash for potty & stayed in the house. Maybe she just needs a few days of rest. I think we will keep her still again today and see how she progresses. Thanks for all our good wishes. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Lilly gets better real soon.Sorry to read this.......:hug:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Lily's hurt. I hope it's nothing serious. 

There is a canine aspirin on the market. You should be able to find it at kvvet.com. Look up Vetrin aspirin or just aspirin. It's buffered, for their tummies, and chewable - so easy to give.

Pepper's sending a :hug: to Lily, hoping she's better soon!

Wanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

:hug: Laurie, I hope your Lily gets better soon - big hugs to you both :hug:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurie.....So sorry to hear about Lily. Perhaps there is a vet nearby where you are staying that can take a look at her leg, just to put your mind at ease. Hope she feels better real soon. So much for a relaxing vacation with the family!

All the best.........Janet


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hope Lily is all better very soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for all your well wishes!! I am sure that Lily feels them too , she seems a little better today, although I am limiting her a lot.
It does go to show how important she is, I have a possible crack in my hip bone, recovering from foot surgery & my right foot is bruised & swollen (have no idea why) but I am carrying her up and down 3 flights of stairs on vacation to avoid her having to go up and down them!! I think in the end I would rather pay a human Dr. than the vet!! Hopefully these few days of rest will have helped her!! I am missing a LOT of posts just because I am not around much so anyone who need to get me or talk to me about our play day, please PM me!!
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow Laurie...like mother, like daughter! Hey you get well yourself! And take some time on this vacation to REST!!


----------

